# wassup?!?!



## GetBig25 (Mar 8, 2012)

New to this board also I am on other boards


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*GetBig25* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## GetBig25 (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks bros! I like IM alot better bcus of the sponsor boards


----------



## charley (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Mar 8, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## CEM Store (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Kimi (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello!!!


----------



## SFW (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------



## brazey (Mar 9, 2012)

Welcome to IronMag!


----------



## GetBig25 (Mar 9, 2012)

Some one answer why this George Mod guy has a hard on for killing my rep points?? i swear he does it on purpose to fuck with me!!


----------



## TDOT (Mar 9, 2012)

whats up new here too


----------



## GFR (Mar 10, 2012)

GetBig25 said:


> Some one answer why this George Mod guy has a hard on for killing my rep points?? i swear he does it on purpose to fuck with me!!


It's probably because you personally attacked me, then started sending me offensive PM's.

Simple rule in life is don't give other people shit and then you wont get any back.


----------



## GetBig25 (Mar 10, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> It's probably because you personally attacked me, then started sending me offensive PM's.
> 
> Simple rule in life is don't give other people shit and then you wont get any back.



Where the fuck did i attack you??? and ya I did send you pms bcus your being a douche... I care less now if you give me heg reps... i can still look at shit and read reviews so suck my balls you FPOS!!


----------



## GFR (Mar 10, 2012)

^^^

More personal attacks.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 10, 2012)

GetBig25 said:


> Some one answer why this George Mod guy has a hard on for killing my rep points?? *i swear he does it on purpose to fuck with me!!*



Well, you've quickly figured things out.

Welcome to *IronMagazine!* 

Put "this George Mod guy"  on ignore, contribute to the site, and your rep/neg points will take care of themselves.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Mar 10, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## GetBig25 (Mar 10, 2012)

well they were up and he just decided to keep neging me for nothing... childish behavior from a mod to just attack someone for negs... he can keep negging me i can care less like i said..


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## GetBig25 (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you george and SFW!!!! Love you both! hahaha


----------



## 69grunt (Mar 11, 2012)

Yo whats up!!!!


----------

